# is it 8 or 10



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

To me, that would be an 8. The foam is warped by the arrow, but the 10 line is definitely untouched to me.


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

10....no visible foam between arrow and 10 ring, if you can see foam between the arrow and the 10 ring its then an 8.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

If the target were paper, would the line be stretched?:noidea:


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

That is an 8, not even close to the 10 ring. They made a "sloppy" line there, but it is still an 8.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

8. 

No honest archer would even consider putting that on their own scorecard as a 10.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like a 8 to me.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

i would call it a 8, but if you are over the border it would be called a 10, as the 10 line is stretched to touch the arrow shaft. Lots of little tricks the "pros" use to up there scores. using no lube will cause alot of friction and stretch a line close to 1/4 inch and count higher score.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats a 8 for sure


----------



## lostboy9 (Mar 14, 2007)

8 all the way........


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

The French judge would give that arrow a 14!.. 

G


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

lol smarty pants .


ontario moose said:


> The French judge would give that arrow a 14!..
> 
> G


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

The jury so far seems pretty unanimous...


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Give it a 8.5 just to see the reaction of the face of the guy he may just beat by 1/2 point.


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Depending on the shoot on whether how they judge their lines. The line is fatter there than normal and be conscience of that being an 8 but I think in some area people could get away saying a 10 with a real good argument. Could you walk away saying you shoot a 10 when it was a technically of an 8 really.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

8....


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

if you have to ask i'd say a 5 for asking LOL no idea how it would score officially but if i where shooting all by myself it would be an 8


----------



## scoot27 (Mar 13, 2010)

99% out is 100% in!!! but really thats 100% out in my book


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Quick question here: Did you have to argue with someone over that shot?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

yup. 


Pierre Couture said:


> Quick question here: Did you have to argue with someone over that shot?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

jeronimo said:


> yup.


Was it your shot?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Pierre Couture said:


> Was it your shot?


nope. i shot a true 10 on that one. you can see my arrow to the left in the top pic.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

I had one just like that at the YCB Triathlon event, but I took the Eight.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

jeronimo said:


> nope. i shot a true 10 on that one. you can see my arrow to the left in the top pic.


And the other shooter claimed to have a 10? :shade:


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't get me wrong i'll take the 8 on this 99.9% of the time on every weekend shoot, At a national event you better be able to prove to me without any doubt it's not a 10!!!!!!!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Even at a national event, I'd call it an 8 if that were my shot. If this were on a paper target, the material wouldn't stretch that way due to the arrow.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

looks like an 8 to me....


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

We all at times get what I call a line licker.If it's my arrow in question I would rather the other shooters call it.What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

8...the line seems stretched, but still not touching.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

This is why I think the rule should be changed to the arrow must clearly cut the line to get in the higher score. That would take care of situations like this, cause this is definitely an 8.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

i wouldnt even consider making it a 10 but some times that 3 dollar trophy really makes you think...lol

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

You can see how it has stretched the line. If the line width remained constant then it would be an 8. I would only take an 8. It could technically be a 10 because it may be touching the l;ine which stretched like gumby...

One other question, what brand of target is that?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Like many have already said, that is clearly an 8. Shouldn't even have been a discussion about what it was!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

ontario moose said:


> The French judge would give that arrow a 14!..
> 
> G


Absolutely an 8, even if i am a french. :secret:


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

That is an 8 in my books. Looking at it, I don't even really think the line is stretched by the arrow there, what it looks like to me is a large pit in the foam....that target is pocked with many smaller pits in the pictures. That being my impartial judgement, the pit touching the line and the arrow touching the outside edge of the pit, clearly puts the arrow in the 8 zone by a good margin.

So Jeronimo, did you end up having to sucker punch the other shooter to make him stop crying over dropping a duece?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Twisted Canuck said:


> That is an 8 in my books. Looking at it, I don't even really think the line is stretched by the arrow there, what it looks like to me is a large pit in the foam....that target is pocked with many smaller pits in the pictures. That being my impartial judgement, the pit touching the line and the arrow touching the outside edge of the pit, clearly puts the arrow in the 8 zone by a good margin.
> 
> So Jeronimo, did you end up having to sucker punch the other shooter to make him stop crying over dropping a duece?


naw, the guy who shot that is pretty cool. i wont ever argue about a couple of points. its all about having fun and although he did beat me at the finals by just 2 points , that was my own fault for shooting a couple of fives not because we gave him the 10. i would still shoot with him any time .


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool Jeronimo. It is all about having fun....I've shot with a few uber competitive types who didn't understand that, and made me sad for them....it must be hard to be a crybaby all the time! Glad you two are still friends over it.


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

i was there it was my arrow it was streched into the shaft but i did take the 8 ,happend to me shooting at the second leg ibo and this guy arrow did the same thing on 3 targets and he did get the tens and hed did stretch out the lines into the shaft and you cannot call it out ,and by the way its not paper targets were shooting at.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

What happened to 9? I see the inner-10 and what appear to be the outer-10 ring. So the poll should be 9 or 10?


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

giltyone said:


> What happened to 9? I see the inner-10 and what appear to be the outer-10 ring. So the poll should be 9 or 10?


It's a 3-D. The inner ring is a 10 X or 11. The other ring it's 10 and then an 8.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thats an 8 even though the line is stretched as you might call it if you look closely there is VIRGIN foam between arrow and stretched 10 line sorry a true 8.. tony either shoot better or get glasses your friend TED


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

3--d said:


> i wouldnt even consider making it a 10 but some times that 3 dollar trophy really makes you think...lol
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


Or a five dollar bet!!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> Or a five dollar bet!!


With our 5 buck bet that is a an 11......LOL

Not that i get too many from you

Andy


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

My opinion...if it's that close of a call,it goes to the shooter...10


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

ontario moose said:


> The French judge would give that arrow a 14!..
> 
> G


What is a judge 

His friend will give him a 10 for sure


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

OK, I will agree that the arrow falls outside of what would otherwise be a ten ring and should be an 8. But...What does the rule say for a 3-D target? All it has to do is touch the line to be the next score up. Correct? I don't believe it it says where the line should be if the line was a consistant thickness. The way I see it, he touched the line. Doesn't matter that the line is fat or bent a bit, every shooter would have the same advantage if the arrow landed there. Soooo, if one scores this exactly by the rules, I would say it is a 10.

Glad to see you are having fun with this though. that is what it' s all about.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Just had the wife look at the pic and the verdict is definately an 8......and I know better than to argue it! LOL!!


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

The line maybe streched but it is a 8 because there is foam between the arrow and the line


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

There are a TON of dishonest archers 


Stash said:


> 8.
> 
> No honest archer would even consider putting that on their own scorecard as a 10.


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

It's an 8


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

8

If I took a 10 for that I would be insulting my concience.


----------

